# Omaha 2020



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Anybody wanna team up this year? Don't worry I don't have the Coronavirus. LOL


----------



## Matthew Hescock (Apr 9, 2020)

I’d be down.


----------



## Nebraskin (Apr 19, 2020)

kingyoshi2424 said:


> Anybody wanna team up this year? Don't worry I don't have the Coronavirus. LOL


----------



## Nebraskin (Apr 19, 2020)

Yup, my only spot is off the Elkhorn River. Let’s do this


----------



## Nebraskin (Apr 19, 2020)

Matthew Hescock said:


> I’d be down.


 Do you have a spot?


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Nebraskin said:


> Yup, my only spot is off the Elkhorn River. Let’s do this


Let's do it. Hit me up on Facebook my name is Yoshi Bryant.


----------



## Stephanie Vance (May 15, 2020)

I would love to team up with someone that is much more experienced at this than myself. Would y’all be will you take me with ya at all?


----------

